
The FCC has received 128,000 identical anti-net neutrality comments - Jtsummers
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/05/net-neutrality-comments-are-being-spammed-with-anti-obama-boilerplate/
======
southbridge
I look at this issue in two perspectives.

1\. Who is the party responsible for posting the comments?

Clearly it is the FCC itself (or possibly some coordinated entity) posting
this comment. The response is directly in line with the President's agenda. It
is doubtful that any real person agrees with the concept of destroying net-
neutrality.

2\. Why are they posting the same comment over and over?

It seems to be an attempt at influencing behavior by the FCC. They think that
people visiting the site to leave a comment will be for net neutrality. If the
visitor sees a bunch of comments that are attacking their position their
reaction is to counteract the bot by leaving a coherent argument disputing the
bot's message. What the FCC doesn't want is people leaving trolling comments
like 'My body has been modified to run on internet privacy, why are you doing
this to me?'

------
upofadown
Well that means that the FCC only has to read the one comment. This is a
request for comments, not a vote or popularity contest. People abusing the
comment process are really just wasting their time. The FCC comment system is
not a way to do an end run around the normal political process. This is all a
distraction from the actual politics here.

------
AdmiralAsshat
This is pretty much exactly what we speculated would happen. Someone uses a
bot to submit tons of anti-net neutrality comments, Pai says, "My proposal
received _tons_ of support!", and enacts a move that goes flagrantly against
the will of the American people.

~~~
SpikeDad
Seems like a waste of time. I see no evidence that the FCC cares a whit what
the public thinks. Just as the EPA raped their own website without public
comment and on and on.

Why bother trying to explain a coverup when they don't care what anyone says
in the first place?

